
Elementary Number Theory - bgray
http://wstein.org/ent/
======
dododo
the content of this book is a little odd: it seems narrowly oriented towards
getting enough number theory to understand RSA, Diffie-Hellman, and elliptic
curve cryptography.

i very much enjoy a book with the same title but by burton:

<http://www.mcgraw-hill.co.uk/html/0071244255.html>

it contains a lot more of number theory and a little cryptography too.

~~~
rohitarondekar
"...in the context of cryptography, computation, and deep open research
problems."

------
eliben
There must be dozens of books named "elementary number theory", is this one
somehow special?

~~~
Devilboy
It's free?

